# Severed Extensor Tendon in Rear Leg



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, what a situation - I'm so sorry. Tendon injuries are horrible, and with the extent of the damage, I personally wouldn't expect him to be able to walk normally. I knew a mare that severed a flexor tendon and had to pick up her hind leg by her stifle and flip the rest of her leg forwards - nice mare, seemed happy, but completely unsound. Denny severed part of his tendon - I think 25% (maybe up to 50%, but no more..) and we were very worried about necrosis and soundness after he healed up - he did heal (helluva scar) and is sound, but I know even with a partial tear, it was a worry. 
What was the vet's prognosis? With a completely severed tendon, I'm not sure I'd expect him to be riding sound.. but I'm no vet. 
Good luck, please keep us updated. I would love to see pics of your sweet boy. 
Oh, and regarding that splint.... I'm not shocked that it isn't kept on-hand, it seems quite specialized. Great idea for those types of injuries though


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have no experience with this type of injury, i just wanted to post and say how sorry I am for your horse, i hope he is able to recover from this


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My mare severed 2 tendons in her back leg. One was at about 80% and the other was 100%. At the time she had actually severed the artery and a vein in her other leg as well and I was actually more concerned about that leg because of all the massive amounts of blood pumping out of her. I had no idea a severed artery isn't THAT big a deal! The vet had to lay her down to suture the artery because it was right at the fetlock and he couldn't get to it. When he went to look at the other leg he just sat back and said we should consider putting her down.

I wanted all the options so he said he could clean her up and stitch her up and then hope infection didn't set in. He also said she would positively be lame forever or we could load her up and take her to the equine hospital. We loaded her up and hauled her 2 hours to the hospital where they put her back together again. I think the surgery took about 3 or 4 hours.

They had her in a full cast for about 2 days and the they cut it in half. What they did was put gauze pads against the sutures and then placed the cast over that. We used the sticky ace type bandaging to hold the cast in place and then we used vet wrap over that. The other leg we did a standing wrap to avoid laminitis in the good leg.

We changed the casted bandage daily and the standing wrap every other day. We had some pretty scary moments with the bandage changes also, I think it's because when you pull the wrap off the blood flows down and it's like that sudden pounding pain they get that gets them flailing around like "kung-fu pony", which is what we called her those months!

She was on stall rest for like 6 weeks. We could only hand walk her for 5 minutes and I believe that was after weeks of stall rest. They told us that the chances of her coming out of this injury sound were about 70%. When we took her to the vet for her check-up about 3 months after the injury she was fairly gimpy and he told us that was the best she'd ever be. Not true! After about a year she was mechanically lame. She just has a slightly stiff movement but she has been cleared to walk trot canter and even jump! She does have her days, especially in the cold but it's been about 4 years since her injury and we really haven't had any issues with her.

Good luck and don't give up. I know someone that is going through a tendon puncture right now, it was a tiny puncture but infection set in. They've had a lot of ups and downs and everytime they think it's time to throw in the towel the vet sees improvement so... Just keep your chin up.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I had a very nice gray 4 year old gelding sired by Shawnee Bug (great Barrel Horse sire) that I bought off of the track. He kicked across a gate that had and angle iron brace. Some how he sliced through his hind extensor tendon and severed it completely.

Like yours, his hind foot just knuckled over and he could only set it down on the front of the pastern. I wrapped it and got him to the barn and called my farrier. [I had treated one once before that was going to be put down by a Vet and so I know what to do -- but that one was older and was badly infected when I got it. He made a school horse but was never 100% again.]

I had the farrier make a shoe with a piece of strap iron welded to the front of it. The strap iron was bent (while hot) to conform to the front of his hind leg with his hoof on the ground. Then, all I had to do every 2 or 3 days was unwrap the leg, dress the wound, and then wrap the piece of iron into a second wrap over the leg. I kept the leg wrapped like that for about 3 months -- that was several weeks after the wound had actually healed. I wanted to re-set the shoe, but we decided it would be too risky to give the hoof a chance to knuckle over, so we left it on for 3 months. 

Every time I unwrapped and re-dressed the leg, my husband held up the front leg on the same side so he could not tear up the scar tissue that was going to hold the tendon. That was enough to keep him standing good. 

We reset him one time and kept it wrapped 6 or 7 weeks longer. He was walking on it OK after that but was pretty stiff. We put him in a paddock and finally turned him out. He had very little scarring, but I think that was mostly because we healed up the cut so nicely without any proud flesh or infection. 

It was about 6 or 7 months after the injury that I started longeing him. He seemed OK so I started riding him. He was making a very nice hunt seat horse when a lady from El Paso Texas came and bought another horse I had going over fences very nicely. She fell in love with the Shawnee Bug gelding so I sold him for $1000.00 with the full disclosure of how bad his injury had been. We both knew he would be worth a lot of money if he made the team. So I sold him with a contract and kept his papers. She could pay the balance any time and I would send his papers. She called only a couple of months later for his papers. She was jumping him and was going to show him in AQHA Hunter Over Fences classes. I checked later and he had quite a few AQHA Points. He was 100% sound and got back his gorgeous way of going. 

I hope your works out as well. Since the extensor tendon is not a 'weight baring' tendon, so it not as serious as you think if you can just immobilize it and heal up the wound. Good luck with him.


----------



## Dakota1248 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! Thank you so much for all the responses! 

My vet remains positive but she has never seen an injury like this before so we are all learning together. She also put gauze pads against the wound, wrapped it with sticky ace bandage and put the splint on. She said she wants the splint on for 10 days...then she will stop by to unwrap, check the wound and rewrap. 

I try to remain positive but I have my moments when I seriously doubt I will ever ride him again. This is week 3. If he hadn't fallen onto his hoof when the clinic vet came out to recast him, I would be much more positive about the sutures staying put but since he DID fall onto the front part of his hoof and the skin sutures came unstitched...I just don't know about those tendon sutures. My local vet poked around a bit when she was putting the splint on and she said she couldn't touch bone (like we could the 1st day), but she wasn't sure whether or not the sutures stayed on the tendons. She really couldn't tell. 

What should I do for the other leg to discourage any lameness/founder, since all the weight is being put on that leg right now. I see that he is laying down during the day, which is good, but I still worry for the other leg. 

My vet was able to contact a doctor at Cornell and he told her that most of the time, they don't even suture the tendon. They mostly tend to the skin wound and rely on swelling for the tendons to re-attach. Has anyone heard of this? 

Also, what do I do for therapy after a few months. The clinic vet (who did the surgery) said absolutely NO therapy or walking for 6 months after the cast comes off. But isn't a horse like an athlete? Wouldn't you want them to start therapy so they can re-build tendon and muscle strenth? I would think you wouldn't want stiffness. I realize I have a LONG way to go with strict stable quarantine. Just trying to get some input for the road ahead. 

Again, thank you SO much for all the responses!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The open wound will heal by "second intention" meaning it will heal and fill in slowly. The tendon might or might not stay with sutures, but again, scar tissue will adhere it at some point. 
I would suggest total stall rest and once the cast is removed, then stall rest again. You are probably looking at 6 months or more stall rest and no exercise except at some point hand walking, but that will be along time down the road. As far as being an athelete, once he is healed, it will be bringing him back into shape slowly slowly slowly. Too bad you do not have a pool handy, those work so well for getting horses back into shape(dogs also) because they put no stress on the legs while swimming.
Put a full standing bandage on the other leg, that will help prevent laminitus, although there is a good possibility you might have to deal with that. Personally, if he is in the stall, I would put standing wraps on all his legs at this point. A horse will keep weight off the bad leg and put uneven weight on the good legs and can cause laminitus 
This can heal, but will be a long, expensive period.
Good luck


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We did not suture the one that I treated. The unsuccessful one that I tried to rehab had been sutured twice before I got him. Both times they pulled out even with a cast and my Vet said that contributed greatly to his never gaining full soundness. The really good equine Vet that I had used for many year before I moved to OK told me that extensor tendons healed better and faster if you did not do further damage to them by trying to suture them. 

If your horse stands on the foot -- which he should as the supporting (weight bearing tendons) are uninjured, his other foot and leg should be OK. a standing wrap would not be a problem as long as you know how to wrap it correctly. I have seen them do a lot of damage when the wrap is not done correctly for a long-term wrap. 

I also would not give him Bute or any other anti-inflammatory drug. They slow healing and can hide pain that you should know about (like from a wrap that is too tight or ???)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I still have the instructions that were sent home with Beauty on the excersize regimen. I'll try to pull them out tonight. If I remember right, it was about 6 weeks before we were allowed to walk her and then it was handwalking for 5 minutes at a time. Have you ever tried to handwalk a horse that has been crammed in a 12x12 stall for 6 weeks????!!!! ****... not pretty.

With Beauty we had to do the standing wrap on that other back leg the entire time but that was because I was terrified she would end up with laminitis. Her injury was to the back of the leg rather then the front so when she stepped down her felt lock touched the ground. 

She actually spent 10 days at the equine hospital living like royalty before coming home....


----------



## Dakota1248 (Apr 12, 2011)

(If your horse stands on the foot -- which he should as the supporting (weight bearing tendons) are uninjured, his other foot and leg should be OK. a standing wrap would not be a problem as long as you know how to wrap it correctly. I have seen them do a lot of damage when the wrap is not done correctly for a long-term wrap.) 
What should I buy? (Quilted Leg Wraps & Standing Bandages?) And what is the improper way to wrap? Too tight? I honestly have never had to wrap any of my horses' legs. This is all new to me. I have always had easy keepers with 0 injuries. 

He is on antibiotics and one bute a day (per my vet's instructions). He seems to put weight on it but yesterday I forgot to put bute in his grain and he wouldn't put any weight on that leg. Kinda scared me. 

The vet also recommends that the splint stay on for a full 8 weeks. She said hopefully as time goes on, we will need less and less bandages but still use the splint. Also, do you think I should be unwrapping and cleaning that cut more often or should I just let it heal and follow my vets instructions of every 10 days??

Everyone has been so helpful and positive. I really appreciate all of your responses! Thank you!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

If you are comfortable with your vet, then do what she recommends. We can only say what we have seen or done, but your vet is working with the actual injury and therefore is treating it as she sees it.
You have a long road ahead of you and your horse, but these injuries can heal. Just don't jump the gun and do something not recommended by the vet because one day he seems good and that can cause having to start over again with your healing. 
I imagine he will be on bute for sometime, but there are other pain/anti inflamitories that he can be given(can't remember the name) that will be less inclined to give him stomach problems. At the clinic and with my own horses, I include yogurt with the bute pill and it does help to give them "good" bacteria with the bute.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dakota1248 said:


> (If your horse stands on the foot -- which he should as the supporting (weight bearing tendons) are uninjured, his other foot and leg should be OK. a standing wrap would not be a problem as long as you know how to wrap it correctly. I have seen them do a lot of damage when the wrap is not done correctly for a long-term wrap.)
> What should I buy? (Quilted Leg Wraps & Standing Bandages?) And what is the improper way to wrap? Too tight? I honestly have never had to wrap any of my horses' legs. This is all new to me. I have always had easy keepers with 0 injuries.
> 
> He is on antibiotics and one bute a day (per my vet's instructions). He seems to put weight on it but yesterday I forgot to put bute in his grain and he wouldn't put any weight on that leg. Kinda scared me.
> ...


Someone correct me if there is any wrong in this statement. I suggest using the quilted leg wrap underneath the actual wrap, or the thicker ones to help avoid a bowed tendon, just make sure there are no wrinkles in them. 

Wrap the horse’s leg from the inside around the front of the leg. A leg wrap has the correct amount of tension if you can get two fingers under it below the pastern and one finger under the wrap at the top.

One other thing, since you are giving bute daily you may want to ask about an ulcer guard since your horse is going to be stressed. Being locked in a stall is pretty miserable. Anther thing I would do is find one of those treat apples to hang from the cieling, anything to help with the bordome...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh I am sorry to hear of this. I would be devastated too. I really really hope he heals well and all is good. Please keep us up to date on how he is doing.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Very sorry to hear. If it was my horse id get a mare and foal stable and buy a mini pony so he doesnt get depressed being alone all the time. 
No help foe anything else sorry


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oh wow what amazing stories from everyone!

best wishes that daokota heals fast and sound and safely!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sure you both have a long road ahead. Sending healing vibes your way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a friend who's horse did something very similar and she did use a kimzey split during the healing portion. i know it took a very long time before her horse was better but at this point (i think it's been 2.5 years or so? maybe longer) he's riding sound and back to doing some LD endurance rides. 

she doesn't have an account on this forum but said that if you'd want to email her to compare notes she'd be happy to. you can PM me for her info. 

amazing things can happen. you never know.


----------



## Dakota1248 (Apr 12, 2011)

Crimsonsky: Yes, I would definitely be interested in comparing notes with her. Anything to help. Thankyou! 

MaggiStar: We are rotating my mother's horses everyday so that someone is always in there with him. Seems to be helping alot. 

Wyominggrandma: I've never heard of giving yogurt with the bute but it seems like a great idea. Do you recommend a brand/flavor?? 

I'll try to do some research on another option for pain/anti-inflammatory aids and ulcer gaurd. 

I bought him a molasses apple thing, from the local Agway, that hangs from the ceiling. He loved it but tore it down the second day so I let him chew on it while I'm mucking his stall. There was another kind there that I think I'll try next. It seemed a little more sturdy.

Thanks for all the "best wishes"!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I don't have any experience with anything like that but I am going to keep you guys in my thoughts and I will be sending healing vibes to your guy.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this terrible injury to your young horse. Sounds like you are doing everything possible to help him. Sending best wishes to you & healing vibes to your horse. Hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Rebecca - You wrote, "I guess my question is....has anyone ever had a horse sever a tendon like this and fully recover??" Yep, it happened to my horse about a year ago and he has fully recovered..thank goodness. So take heart!

He's got an ugly scar and a baggy look below it, but apparently that 'droopy sock' look will stay (it's the tendon that had no place to go). His left hind extensor tendon was cut clean through to the bone and at an angle. Like your horse, he was sutured and the suture line ruptured from him knuckling over. It was this mangled mess of a wound that seemed to take forever to heal. But it did heal and he's perfectly sound now and back in training. Keep the faith!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never had one sever a tendon, but I did have one with a bad tear that healed up sound after a good 6-8 months of stall rest, hand walking and therapy. It sounds like your vet is doing everything possible. I know you said you've never wrapped before, here's a video that breaks down a standing wrap. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dakota1248 (Apr 12, 2011)

dop said:


> Hi Rebecca - You wrote, "I guess my question is....has anyone ever had a horse sever a tendon like this and fully recover??" Yep, it happened to my horse about a year ago and he has fully recovered..thank goodness. So take heart!
> 
> He's got an ugly scar and a baggy look below it, but apparently that 'droopy sock' look will stay (it's the tendon that had no place to go). His left hind extensor tendon was cut clean through to the bone and at an angle. Like your horse, he was sutured and the suture line ruptured from him knuckling over. It was this mangled mess of a wound that seemed to take forever to heal. But it did heal and he's perfectly sound now and back in training. Keep the faith!


Oh this is great news! I just smiled from ear to ear!! Thank you!

I've been keeping in touch with a woman that has a lot of great information about what she did for her horse when he had a similar injury. She said she wrapped his other foot with a piece of styrofoam? Did you do this or anything else for the other foot/leg to prevent laminitis?? I want to do everything right. It looks like a really great idea! Here is the link: 
http://www.hopeforsoundness.com/cms/styrofoam-support-pad-instructions.html

Thanks again!!


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

Dakota1248 said:


> Oh this is great news! I just smiled from ear to ear!! Thank you!
> 
> I've been keeping in touch with a woman that has a lot of great information about what she did for her horse when he had a similar injury. She said she wrapped his other foot with a piece of styrofoam? Did you do this or anything else for the other foot/leg to prevent laminitis?? I want to do everything right. It looks like a really great idea! Here is the link:
> http://www.hopeforsoundness.com/cms/styrofoam-support-pad-instructions.html
> ...


I did the standing wrap thing for a while but stopped because he'd pick at them when laying down to rest (very mouthy guy). Various lengths of unwrapped standing wraps were trailering him when I'd go in to do the next dressing change (I think he ate one, too). I figured it was a safety hazard and wasn't worth the risk over the benefit--he would have tripped or strangled himself or something lol. 

Those suppport pads are interesting. Fender's stall had plenty of soft bedding so we were good in that respect. Hey feel free to PM me if you're ever in need of a shoulder. Take care!


----------



## chivas (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey dakota1248,
How's your boy doin? I've been keepin an eye on your story over the past few days! My 3 year old filly did something very similar, luckily she didn't tear tendons, only the sheath, maybe just nicked a tendon. But she moves ok at the trot, lope and gallop so she hasn't done quite as much damage as your guy! I'm really sorry for his misfortune. How you handlin it all! Where are you guys up to?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your horse's injury, tendon injuries are no fun at all.

A very close friend and coach of mine, had just broken in her young warmblood gelding that she bred herself. He was shaping up to be a real super star. At only 3 years old, he kicked out at another horse through the fence and damaged his hind leg. It only nicked the tendon, but degloved the leg from the hock down. It was as though he'd pulled a sock down over his leg. 
The prognosis wasn't great, particularly for his future as a dressage horse, and tendon damage at such a young age is trouble, when a horse needs to weight bare so much behind in dressage. 

He had the injury sutured as well as could be done, and was put in a cast. The cast was thickly padded with gauze, took 3 people to squeeze the cast itself over his leg, and then wrapped in vet wrap and duct tape to hold it firm. Keeping it so tight was necessary to prevent it from swelling and blowing out the stitches. 
He was stabled for 6 months in his cast, and for a 3 year old WB that was still very colty, this proved difficult! 
He also required a skin graph operation. 

He is now competing at elementary dressage and training medium/advanced. The scar is quite significant, and he can be quite sensitive on it, but so far no big dramas. It will be interesting to see how he goes as his work progresses. 


I would certainly be following the vets directions, to only change the gauze every 10 days. I know its tempting to change it more regularly, as that is what we do with 'normal' cut and scrapes. However in this case, you want to keep the wound as still and undisturbed as possible, to give it every chance of healing. The skin healing over will be extremely easy to damage, and the more it is disturbed the longer it will take to heal.


----------

